

Dell offers its customers "Windows Vista Bonus." And the "bonus" is, it's Windows XP - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/dell-finds-a-bonus-in-its-license-with-microsoft-and-keeps-shipping-windows-xp-dell-msft-

======
icey
You've got to love Microsoft's strategy: Everyone hates our new product, so
let's stop selling the product everyone seems to like so they'll use the new
one!

~~~
pg
Seems to have worked for the new Porsche 911.

